# Anyone know a good father to be poem?



## PrincessSoph

I have bought a present for my hubby off the baby for when he comes back from afghan and wanted to find some sort of poem or quote to write on a card for him. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## mz_jackie86

I dnt no of any but im sure if u type that into google loads will come up!x


----------



## danapeter36

Our love created this new life
That grows inside of me
And everytime I close my eyes
Our shining future, I see.

Whatever the future brings
In good times and in bad
As loving as you are to me
You'll be the perfect dad.

I wrote this haha xxx


----------



## PrincessSoph

aww thats lovely hun. do you write a lot of poems??


----------



## elmaxie

That is lovely!:cry:

If its ok I may borrow it too. If its ok with you being the writer and all!

Emma.xx


----------



## Emsy26

Wow...Dana that is beautiful.
Could I use it...it's not copyright is it? Lol

Do you write loads of poems? xx


----------



## PrincessSoph

I found these 2 :

Congratulations! You're a Dad!
What joy life has in store!
From now on, you'll be counted on
For wisdom, love, and more!
You'll find your baby grows so fast,
And time just slips away,
So treasure every moment with him
Each and every day!

and

A brand new little bundle!
What joy she'll bring to you!
She'll fill your heart with happiness,
She'll love you just for *you*.

This brand new little bundle,
Through her lifetime will be glad
That God has richly blessed her
With a loving, caring *Dad*

(obvioulsy can change to he)


----------



## GersPrincess

I have no idea about poems, but just wanted to say what a lovely "welcome home from the hell hole that's afghan" present that is. Your hubby is a lucky man!
(My hubby's served out there too so I know how awful it is! )


----------



## PrincessSoph

thanx hun :) wanted to do something for him to feel more involved with the baby seeing as he will have missed the first 20 weeks xxx


----------

